# Best architectural city in the UK



## EDX (Mar 21, 2007)

So, what do you think is the most architectural city in the UK?


----------



## EDX (Mar 21, 2007)

EDX said:


> So, what do you think is the most architectural city in the UK?


i think its Manchester, because it has some great architecture, like the Beetham Tower, Urbis and the Trafford Centre! The arndale centre lets it down a bit though! LOL


----------



## Mr. B (Feb 24, 2007)

Does Glasgow, Leeds, Bath, Edinburgh, Cardiff or any other city that has great architecture not count. You could also have different meanings of architecture e.g Gothic, Modernist or Lowrise, highrise. Could you be more specific.


----------



## EDX (Mar 21, 2007)

you can also list other cities you think have great architecture and say wheter they are high rise or low rise, thank Mr B for that suggestion!


----------



## Mr. B (Feb 24, 2007)

No Probs EDX! I would choose Bath due to the beautiful architecture there even though most of it is all older but I just love the City.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

london and manchester for me


----------



## taboe (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm pretty sure this thread will be closed down within a few days, since it may cause some rivalry between cities..
But anyway: I'd say Edinburgh for the old and London for the new architecture(certainly if they finally build that bridge tower )


----------



## storms991 (Mar 28, 2006)

None of 'em , Leicester is the best!
Well, my opinion is completely biased in favour of my hometown, but I'd have to say London is the Cultural capital of the UK, and hence the architectural similarily.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Apart from Cardiff (civic center, bay and castle are unrivaled IMO  ) I would say London then Bath, Oxford, Cambridge, any cathedral city (all very similar), Glasgow all of which above the ones listed and with the exception of London arnt in this poll!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

Cumbernauld!


----------



## 1878EFC (Jun 24, 2006)

have a look at some pics of Liverpool in this thread, especially the later pages

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=381892&page=10


----------



## gaoanyu (Jun 1, 2006)

I think London. It has many more buildings probably than all other 3 cities combined AND it encompasses both old and new styles.


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

London of course


----------



## Sentient Seas (Feb 17, 2007)

Had to go with London.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

London, London and London!!!


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

London's got so much more stock, and varied architecture.


----------



## The Boy David (Sep 14, 2004)

eusebius said:


> Cumbernauld!


:lol:

Awesome. It's shopping centre inspired the Americans to build shopping "malls" in the US. what more do you want from a town?


----------



## carlisle (Nov 10, 2005)

I think best architectural city outside London would be more of a discussion, can't argue with London for sheer amount or for the wealth inherent in the grand architecture, there's bound to be a lot of good archtecture there but some, nay most. of my favourite buildings are outside of it.

I do like the industrial city's architecture, Manchester, Leeds, Sheffield and Birmingham all contrast old industrial and Victorian buildings with cutting edge modern design, but neither really stand out for me.

some, like Newcastle and Glasgow have some pre-industrial history to them as well as great rivers and other things making them not just another regenerated northern city.

But for me it has to be Liverpool... partly because that's where I live, but for other reasons too. I always say if you want a good experience of a country go to it's main port rather than its capital. Liverpool was Britain's main industrial revolution port and at the time it's second city. It's architecture reflects wealth, distinctiveness and an international outlook (if only I could say the same about the projects going up now). I've always said that if London was the capital of England then Liverpool must've been the capital of the Empire.


----------



## Crizzy (Feb 25, 2007)

I think Manchester


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

Parliament kicks all


----------



## carlisle (Nov 10, 2005)

St Georges Hall in Liverpool kicks Westminster Palaces ass


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

No it doesnt! lol There are many buildings across the UK that are better (Birmingham city hall, Manchester city hall, Cardiff castle etc.) but of course this is all subjective and in the eye of the beholder, personally i think the natural history museum is the best building in the UK, but thats a personal oppinion like you with St Georges Hall.


----------



## carlisle (Nov 10, 2005)

I like the natural history museum. I hope noone took offence by my comment by the way, There was supposed to be a little smiley tongue sticky out face there  but the board apparently doesn't have that smiley. I hope noone thought I was just trolling.


----------



## 1878EFC (Jun 24, 2006)

LIVERPOOL

Posted by TheMerseyOrange


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Cardiff


----------



## London | Reece (May 3, 2007)

It's gotta be London by a huge distance, Birmingham is the worst, overflowing as it is with average buildings.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

London
Edinburgh
Liverpool
Manchester


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

London


----------



## Sukino (Feb 11, 2006)

*Edinburgh*


----------



## Scozia9 (Jan 29, 2007)

I can see why people say London, its got many of the greatest structures, old and new, this world has. But if we are honest its full of a hell of alot of crap, and its lack of any planning/defined zoning makes it difficult to say its the best city architecturally. The best array of individual buildings perhaps, but no real cohesion.


Now Edinburgh has that, still has some iconic buildings: Castle, Hollyrood Palace, Forth Rail Bridge, The new Parliament, the town houses of the New Town, but also a layout that makes it all come together. It also has the location: pitched between an extict volcanoe overlooking the sea. Infact i'd go as far as to say its one of the best cities in the world, let alone the UK.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

If you are going on your basis of cohesion then Bath, Oxford, Cambridge and all the cathedral cities are strong contenders. Seeing as Bath is a world heritage site, this might imply its beauty.


----------



## dazady45200 (May 28, 2007)

Plymouth should be on the list and if it was it would be number one!!.


----------



## shaKEEN (Jul 3, 2007)

London!!!

Awesome city hall!!!


----------



## 1878EFC (Jun 24, 2006)

heres a website on Liverpools Architecture by Liverpool University

http://www.liverpoolarchitecture.com/index.php

if you have time have a little look its fascinating


----------



## Brendan (Feb 24, 2006)

I'd say London. It is a brilliant mixture of old and new, and everything in between.


----------



## Veinticinco (Sep 13, 2005)

El_Greco said:


> London
> Edinburgh
> Liverpool
> Manchester


Yep, it's undeniable that London comes first, and Edinburgh is amerzin, you could argue about 2nd and 3rd place based on Edinburgh lacking modern buildings and especially talls. But Edinburgh can look mind blowing, so *based on unbiased opinion and common sense*:

1. London
2. Edinburgh
3. Liverpool
4. Manchester/Glasgow


----------



## Veinticinco (Sep 13, 2005)

I know everything is subjective but if you don't vote for London, you're kidding yourself. It's by FAR the best.


----------



## Brum Knows Best (Mar 9, 2007)

Everyone will say london, but i think birmingahm has some very nice building, just look at the bullring, Birmingham city hall, soho mill and many other, Bath also has some very nice old buildings


----------



## GregPz (Oct 30, 2004)

Why isn't Edinburgh an option? I'd rate it as tops but of those on the list London wins no contest!


----------



## Boards (Jul 9, 2005)

Similar thread in the UK forum with dozens of pictures of UK cities.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=405807


----------

